# I am on the market for a board



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Weight, boot size, where you ride are important.

Jib decks and going fast are kind of opposite ends of the spectrum but my favorites of the boards I've ridden for both are the Lib Box Knife and Niche Wraith. The regular Jibsaw and DOA are good options too, but I haven't ridden those personally.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Noah buddy, this is your 4th thread asking the same question... forum pollution at its finest.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

ctoma said:


> Noah buddy, this is your 4th thread asking the same question... forum pollution at its finest.
> 
> View attachment 164994


Glad I'm not the only one who felt it was a bit too much.

@*Noah1234345 *bud: we're there for you but there's no need to create a new thread every time you change your mind or have another thought on the matter (plus, I think you even deleted the first thread in which I replied). Take it easy. You can keep asking questions in the initial thread, people will reply.


----------

